# What breed/ blood line do u think my dog is



## Gplyr91 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think he is amstaff mix with cane corso but i do not know any of history he weighs 70lbs and 22 inches to withers and 20inch heads


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

As I stated in the other thread you asked, there is no way to know his breed without a pedigree, and no definitive way to tell a bloodline by the looks of a dog. You have a very cute bully breed mutt, as many of us do.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

u r rite all breeds are mutts many people ger mad when i say that especially about pitbulls it is no bloodline for pitbulls all pitbulls are from the same dogs


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Of coarse he is of the Irish bloodline. What other line would drink whisky right out of the bottle?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

didds89 said:


> u r rite all breeds are mutts many people ger mad when i say that especially about pitbulls it is no bloodline for pitbulls all pitbulls are from the same dogs


What? Of course Pit Bulls have different bloodlines...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

dday said:


> Of coarse he is of the Irish bloodline. What other line would drink whisky right out of the bottle?


:rofl::rofl:

-------------------

Joe


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

To clarify what BC dogs was saying........... I am going to say this slow so it doesn't get lost in translation. *Unless...you...have...a...pedigree...for...your...dog...there...is...NO...WAY...to...tell...what....dog...breed...specifically...your...dog...is!
*
A pedigree is basically the family tree of the dog. Just like with people I could not say for certain that I was Caucasian from German and Irish decent without my family tree being known. Honestly without knowing that I have also Native American blood from the Cherokee and Blackfoot without my family tree being known. By looking at me other then in the summer you could not tell that I have more then a European decent. So therefore, same goes for dogs you will *NEVER * know what your dog is without a pedigree.

The APBT *does* have different bloodlines heck it even has different *strains* and all those strains have different bloodlines as well. A Strain in this context means "*Strain* - _Biology_ is several groups of dogs being managed each by a different person." _Ex:The Old Family is a *strain* of a dog breed known as the American Pit Bull Terrier._

Bloodlines however are different they stem from strains most of the time. This however can go either way since a group of individuals not related or a family can pick up and form a strain from a specific bloodline as well."

*Bloodline* - a group of related dogs being managed by one person." _Ex: The Carver *bloodline* is specific bloodline part of the dog breed known as the American Pit Bull Terrier which was created by Maurice Carver hence the name Carver Bloodline._

As you can see it can be confusing without the proper information.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice looking dog my friend but no way to tell on the blood.


----------

